# TMI post!! nipple stimulation and preterm labour



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

hello, 
im sorry if this is tmi but im pretty scared right now:

i am 19 weeks pregnant and was told by my midwife that sex is absolutely safe in pregnancy.

i was talking to a friend and told her that my breasts have started leaking a tiny bit of clear fluid, only a drop here and there and i explained how it happens also when im aroused/ having sex.

i was told that i need to be careful cos nipple stimulation/play (ie in sex) can cause my contractions to start early !!! how true is this im petrified to let hubby near me or my nipples now and its really ruining our "together time" which has only just got back to normal after the horrendous journey of 2 ivf cycles.

we were finally starting to feel like a couple again but now im petrified to let him near me.
i did phone my local health practitioners but was told to stop wasting thier time. 

love stac xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Mrs E

Ignore your friend. When approaching your due date nipple stimulation/orgasm/sex can assist going into labour. As the orgasm hormone is oxytocin I.e the same hormone that controls contractions. 

This will only happen if your body is ready to go into labour. I.e it will do nothing now! Unless there was a problem that would raise its head/cause issues now anyway. So please continue your bedroom activities as normal. 

So ladies even report their orgasms more intense in pregnancy. So enjoy! 

Kaz cxxcc


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Just read your last sentence, was that a midwife? Did they actually say that or "just" make you feel like that? 

Kaz xx


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

hey kaz, 
thank you so much for your reply, so glad it wont cause any problems. !!!!

in regards  to the wasting thier time comment, the exact words were " im very disapointed that you are wasting peoples time asking these kinds of questions. next time wait until your next appointment with you own midwife" the lady i spoke to was a  community health practitioner (not sure what this means) however i am under a community midwife programme and NEVER see the same midwife each time. 

thank you so much for your help 
love stac xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That is appalling! I would complain!


----------

